# Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung



## die_schublade (9 November 2010)

Guten Tag,

Ich (19 Jahre) besitze nun seit 2 Monaten das Sony Ericsson Xperia X10  mini pro mit einem Vertrag, mit welchem ich 3000SMS und 1500MMS  verschicken kann und am Wochenende kostenlos telefonieren kann.
Nun ist mir folgendes passiert, als ich das Handy bekam, konnte ich  keine MMS versenden, also habe ich, über die im Handy bestehende  Möglichkeit immer wieder versucht Einstellungen dafür runterzuladen,  aber as funktionierte nicht, da mein Internet ebenfalls nicht  funktionierte, also habe ich bei Vodafone angerufen und wollte nun, dass  der Service mir da hilft, diese haben mir immer wieder SMS zu  geschickt, in denen Anleitungen standen, wie ich die Einstellungen  richtig mache, oder haben über ihre Verbindungen mit meinem Handy eine Internetverbindung  hergestllet um mir den MMS-Versand zu ermöglichen, nach vielem hin und  her ging es dann. Nun weiter, versuchte ich über unser WLAN eine  Internetverbindung herzustellen um mir Videos über Youtube anzuschauen,  vorher habe ich noch Einstellungen getätigt, die verhindern, dass mein  Handy über die nun bestehende mobile Internetverbindung ins Internet  geht, wenn das WLAN signal zu schwach ist. Soweit so gut. Am 25.10.  habe ich dann eine E-mail bekommen, das meine Vodafone-Rechnung nun zu  bezahlen wäre und als ich mir die Rechnung ansah, zeigte es rund 314€  an, druch Internetverbindung und auch wurde mir angezeigt, dass noch  300€ für die nächste Rechnung offen sind (Da es ja bei Vodafone eine  Kostenbremse gibt, die das ganze dann auf die nächste Rechnung  überträgt). Nun habe ich wieder bei Vodafone angerufen, denen meine  Situation erklärt und die meinten "Ja, das Handy sucht immer automatisch  nach Updates..." und sagten, das Handy wäre kaum nutzbar, wenn kein  Internet vorhanden wäre, also habe ich mit denen ausgemacht ich  übernehme eine Ratenzahlung von 55€ und lasse mir eine Internetflatrate  einstellen,damit mein Handy effektov genutzt werden kann. Nun konnte ich  meine erste Rate nicht zahlen, da ich arbeitslos bin und keinerlei Geld  bekomme, da ich bei meiner Mutter wohne, nun ist mein Handy gesperrt  und ich sitze auf rund 614€ Schulden und bin der Meinung, dass dies  nicht meine Schuld ist, da mir von Vodafone immer wieder gesagt wurde,  dass sich das Handy automatisch ins Internet wählt.

Kann ich in diesem Fall irgendwie die 600€ umgehen? Kann ich diesen Rechnungen irgendwie wiedersprechen?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Heiko (9 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

Wieso hast Du nicht gleich eine kleine Internet-Flat abgeschlossen? Dass die neuen Handies ohne Internet kaum zu nutzen sind, ist ja nichts Neues.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

eigentlich find ich diese internet-flats sinnlos, deswegen!ich brauch ein handy zum telefonieren und maximal noch zum sms schreiben...das is doch kein computer!
ich bin einfach nich davon ausgegangen das jedes handy nun i-phone-standard besitzt und habe auch nirgends etwas darüber gelesen, dass diese handys ohne internet nich laufen!


----------



## die_schublade (9 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

sorry, das da oben hab ich geschrieben


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> handy ...das is doch kein computer!


Eben doch - in der Regel mit Browser, Linkerkennung und allem was dazu gehört.


----------



## die_schublade (10 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

diese sinnlose diskussion hilft mir echt nich weiter...ich wollte mein handy nich als pc nutzen sondern eben als mobiltelefon und deswegen habe ich keine internetflat dazu gebucht!!!und es gab nun mal dieses angebot zu diesem handy,ohne internetflat und da habe ich gleich zu gegriffen!!!


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

Ich befürchte nach den ganzen Schilderungen daß das ein RTFM-Fehler *) oder eine falsche Beratung seitens des Telefonverkäufer war.
Und wenn das tatsächlich zutreffen sollte kannst Du nur auf Kulanz hoffen


*) RTFM-Fehler "Read The Fucking Manual"


----------



## die_schublade (11 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

ich hab das alles gelesen verdammt!es ist schließlich mein erstes android handy...aber da es diese handys ja auch für prepaid kunden gibt, bin ich nich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich selbst zugang zum internet verschafft! noch dazu war es ein angebot!dieses handy ohne internetflat zu bekommen!!!weil es das sonst nich ohne gab, aber in diesem fall war es ein angebot, das handy ohne zu bekommen!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*



die_schublade schrieb:


> Kann ich in diesem Fall irgendwie die 600€ umgehen? Kann ich diesen Rechnungen irgendwie wiedersprechen?



Das ist eine nette Form der Geldmacherei, so ein Handy im Paket mitsamt Vertrag anzubieten. Die "Kostenbremse" oder wie man das auch immer bezeichnen mag, ist auch genial umgesetzt.
Wahrscheinlich solltest Du professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen und mal einen Anwalt aufsuchen. Wenn Vodafone sich stur stellt, kann´s da eigentlich nur billiger werden...


----------



## die_schublade (11 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

ich war heute bei der verbraucherzentrale, hab am freitag nen termin, mal sehen was die sagen, mein opa, der sich da ein wenig auskennt, meinte man könne das evtl so regeln, dass man einen widerspruch gegen die rechnung schreibt und von vodafone verlangt die datenverbindung auf die internetfalt berechnet, dass man sozusagen mit denen abklärt, dass die internetflat für den anfang des vertrages eingestellt wird.
Mal sehen was es bringt...


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

Das wäre z.B. eine mögliche Kulanzregelung.
U.U. lassen sie sich darauf ein um einen Rechtsstreit zu vermeiden.
Hast Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung oder bist Du ev. mit 19 noch bei den Eltern mitversichert?


----------



## Teleton (11 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

Diese Datenverbindungsgeschichten sind eines der häufigsten Probleme die man mit seinem Telefonanbieter haben kann. Die Verbraucherzentrale wird das Problem daher sicher kennen. Frag mal, ob sich aus der Entscheidung des LG Bonn, Urt. v. 01.06.2010 – 7 O 470/09 Honig für Deine Sache saugen läßt.


----------



## die_schublade (11 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

erklär mal:
LG Bonn, Urt. v. 01.06.2010 – 7 O 470/09


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

[ LawCommunity.de - LG Bonn: Hinweispflicht eines TK-Anbieters bei auffallend hohen Rechnungen ]


> LG Bonn: Hinweispflicht eines TK-Anbieters bei auffallend hohen Rechnungen
> BGB §§ 241 Abs. 2, 242, 280 Abs. 1
> 
> In einem Dauerschuldverhältnis trifft jede Vertragspartei die Fürsorgepflicht, möglichst Schaden von der anderen Seite abzuwenden und deshalb kurzfristig auf ein schadensträchtiges Verhalten der anderen Seite zu reagieren. Ein Telekommunikationsunternehmen kann deshalb verpflichtet sein, den Internetzugang eines Kunden bei einem sehr ungewöhnlichen Nutzungsverhalten, bei dem sich der Eindruck einer ungewollten Selbstschädigung geradezu aufdrängt, kurzfristig zu sperren, um so weiterem Schaden vorzubeugen.
> *LG Bonn, Urt. v. 01.06.2010 – 7 O 470/09*


----------



## die_schublade (11 November 2010)

*AW: Handyrechnung hoch durch ungewollte Internetverbindung*

ah okay, danke hab mich informiert! (http://www.online-und-recht.de/urte...fen-7-O-470-09-Landgericht-Bonn-20100601.html)


----------



## KaPeBe (24 Oktober 2012)

Hi - was ist denn bei der Sache rausgekommen?? Habe genau das gleiche Problem - danke!


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2012)

Guck mal aufs Datum des Threads ...
... und


> die_schublade wurde zuletzt gesehen: 11 November 2010


----------



## Brimser (26 September 2016)

Naja ist aber nach wie vor aktuell oder
nicht jeder hat doch eine Internet Flatrate


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2016)

Schon, nur heute jemand nach einem Ergebnis zu fragen der seit 6 Jahren nicht hier war ...


----------



## BenTigger (27 September 2016)

die_schublade wurde zuletzt gesehen:
11 November 2010


----------

